# Motherboard  has usb 3  but cabinet does not



## amn87 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi everyone cud not decide whether it comes under mobo or case section so... My question is if the mobo has usb 3 ports but the cabinet does not will I hv usb 3 or not? Can the back panel be used for this alone? Had to ask cuz never owned a desktop till now and assembling one in a few days time.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2012)

nope. you can't but most motherboard have USB 3.0 ports at the back and not USB 3.0 header (to be connected to cabby's front USB) so even if your cabby has USB 2.0, you can use USB 3.0 just fine. My motherboard have 2 USB 3.0 at the back and cabby have USB 2.0 only.


----------

